# Gas @ almost $3.00 a gallon again - new estimating vehicle



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Gas @ almost $3.00 a gallon again - new estimating vehicle


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Details?

Looks like I could fit one in my trailer for easy deployment, like a mini seal team.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I give up, what is it? Golf cart?


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey neat, you guys finally have Smart cars down there now?

They are all over the roads here in Ontario and BC.

I'd love to get one.. but I don't think I could fit my ladders into it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> new estimating vehicle


Is this for real?

If so, awesome!

I love those things!


----------



## travish (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if its real or a really good ps

Match your rims


----------



## travish (Mar 6, 2007)

dougchips said:


> Details?
> 
> Looks like I could fit one in my trailer for easy deployment, like a mini seal team.


I've actually seen one in the back of a pickup... 6' box... with the gate closed


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yep, it's a Smart Car.:notworthy 

I snapped it down in St. Barts, the wife just couldn't get over them, everyone she saw made her laugh, they are all over the place down there too. Fun little bastards to drive around down there, I wouldn't want to do it in the USA, the biggest vehicle I saw anywhere on that island was a Ford Ranger and I wouldn't have wanted to drive it on those roads. But those Smart cars are perfect for down there, you can't go over 25 miles per hour for longer than 100 feet and the roads are so narrow any of the full size trucks we all drive would straddle both lanes. Certainly wouldn't want to ever be in an accident in one at high way speed!

Just for fun, here is another type of car I saw a few variations of: I don't know what they were, at first I thought they were kit cars but I kept seeing different ones around. Looked like a blast to drive. Not sure if it is obvious just how small this thing is, but take a look at the Suzuki Samari parked behind it, the top of the seats in this thing just barely are as high as the hood of the suzuki.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

They have all sorts of fun cars in the islands, they'd never meet the safety requirements here.

I rented a 4 seat???? Suzuki in Grand Bahama and it topped out @ 52 MPH with just me in it, 3 people dropped the speed considerably. Wrecks? Don't even think about it, hitting a rickshaw @ 30 would be a fatal accident for all involved.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yep, there are some weird cars down there, on St Kitts we rented what I thought was a Nissan Maxima, except it was rear wheel drive! Didn't find out about that until we got it good and stuck in the sand at a beach bar, funny though how 20 drunk people at a bar on the beach just can't wait to try to pick you up and move the car!:laughing: 

Also saw a few strange animals like 4 door Nissan pickups? Not to mention half the damn cars were right seat drivers, thankfully they were all automatics, not sure I would have managed a stick, right hand drive, driving on the left side of the road and balancing my drinks without spilling them:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I learned to drive in the Bahamas and have no problem driving from either seat. Owned a mail Jeep and a Mini for a while and got some strange looks here. 

Arrrrgggghhhh! Nobody in the drivers seat!


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

3 bucks a gallon..

still beats walking 17 miles w/ full gear & material


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I would like to buy one... And just drive around with it in the back of my pick up. That could produce some laughs.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Big Dave...your next vehicle?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

they had a smart car dealer here in Bozeman for a while

has anyone heard of the smart car with the engine out of a Suzuki hayabusa?
http://thekneeslider.com/archives/2005/06/08/smart-car-plus-gsxr-equals-smartuki-a-very-smart-car

how about the ariel atom? 456kg, 220 hp


> "this is the atom, what you see is what you get- if it doesn't need it, it hasn't got it"


I've heard talk of a 400hp turbo version as well if "it's so damn fast it trys to pull your face off" isn't fast enough.

and if you don't drive it to hard, the light weight would probably mean good fuel milage


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Merc...ategoryZ6315QQihZ008QQitemZ180107432427QQrdZ1

75mpg highway 61 city with a diesel. I get about 9-11 with my Titan.....7k of fuel a year would pay off in a little over 2 years.

edit. Looks like they are legal in Canada but not in the states.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dougchips said:


> edit. Looks like they are legal in Canada but not in the states.


Like I said- there was a dealership in Bozeman, and just today I saw one cruising around town
the funny part is the ski racks that they had for the cars









Then there is this gem:


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## BKA (May 3, 2007)

Smart Roadster. Saw lots of em in europe. Great MPG also


----------



## BKA (May 3, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> I would like to buy one... And just drive around with it in the back of my pick up. That could produce some laughs.


A buddy of mine can fit his minicooper type s in the bed of his truck. The looks you get are incredible.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Here in NY I'm paying $3.20 a gallon,might have to trade in the truck for something a little more economical,My son hates cleaning the work truck ,wait til he see's what he has to clean up now.:laughing:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

You mean St. Barth's (French west indies). If so been a couple of years since i was there on a vacation. Check out a place called Le Ti St. Barth Caribbean Tavern for dinner. Ask for Carole she is the owner according to my Restaurant log book. Its a hot place for dinner. Dinner,Music,Dancing all rap up in one place. Like i said over a year since i was there. But its probably still There.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Gas @ almost $3.00 a gallon again - new estimating vehicle


My #1 franchisee has a Smart car (which are completely legal here in Canada). He routinely gets 70 MPG on the highway, and around 60 in the city. 
I filled my F-150 tank yesterday (100 litres at $1.10/litre), and I reailzed, on what I use in 3 days he can run for a month!!

He can also park sideways between 2 parked cars, which gets quite a buzz from onlookers when he does it!


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

nywoodwizard said:


> Here in NY I'm paying $3.20 a gallon,might have to trade in the truck for something a little more economical,My son hates cleaning the work truck ,wait til he see's what he has to clean up now.:laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: one horsepower and hay is cheaper than gas


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> Here in NY I'm paying $3.20 a gallon,might have to trade in the truck for something a little more economical,My son hates cleaning the work truck ,wait til he see's what he has to clean up now.:laughing:


3.20 ?? it's 3.80 here in chicago


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

TempestV said:


> Like I said- there was a dealership in Bozeman, and just today I saw one cruising around town
> the funny part is the ski racks that they had for the cars
> 
> 
> ...


The second looks like a bobcat on HGH:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Stone Mountain said:


> My #1 franchisee has a Smart car (which are completely legal here in Canada). He routinely gets 70 MPG on the highway, and around 60 in the city.
> I filled my F-150 tank yesterday (100 litres at $1.10/litre), and I reailzed, on what I use in 3 days he can run for a month!!
> 
> He can also park sideways between 2 parked cars, which gets quite a buzz from onlookers when he does it!


 
  Canada must not be reliant on foreign oil?? Man wish we would start drilling more in the U.S.:clap:


----------

